
Julian Assange shows psychological torture symptoms, says UN expert - primroot
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2019/may/31/julian-assange-shows-psychological-torture-symptoms-says-un-expert
======
ColinWright
There's a minimal discussion over here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20059674](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20059674)

However, that submission goes to a link redirect rather than to the original
article, as this one does. That's rather poor form, and against the
guidelines. I hope the discussion ends up here.

